# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تنبيه.. هل لاحظتم في الفترة الأخيرة…

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*   تنبيه  * 
*
هل لاحظتم في الفترة الأخيرة أن كثيراً ما يُربط رمضان بالتراث الشعبي والعادات ؟! …*
*
*
*❌أطباق رمضان*
*❌ومواعين رمضان* 
*❌دراعات رمضان* 
*❌فوانيس رمضان* 
*❌واكسسوارات رمضان * 
*❌هدايا رمضان*
*❌مسابقات رمضان* 
*❌ تخفيضات رمضان* 
*
*
*احذروا* 
*لا تنجرفوا  مع الموجة وتحولوا رمضان إلى موسم شعبي تراثي…*
*فيتربى الجيل الحالي والقادم ويرسخ في ذهنه إن رمضان من عاداتنا الشعبية وتراثنا وليس من ((العبادات))* 
*
*
*الصيام ركن من أركان الإسلام الذي يُبنى عليه ولا يكمل إسلامك إلا به  …كالشهادتين والصلاة وباقي الأركان .*
*
*
*الخوف على الجيل القادم أن يجعل الصيام من عاداتنا وتراثنا فيفصل رمضان عن الدين ويجعله كباقي المناسبات التراثية* 
*
*
*فالحذر ....الحذر..*
*
*
*علموا أبناءكم الاستعداد لرمضان بالتوبة والمغفرة وتهيئة القلب لهذا الموسم العظيم الذي تكثر فيه الرحمات والعتق من النيران ،*
*
*
*بل أن فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر* 
*
*
*عليهم أن يخططوا للصيام والقيام والدعاء وختم القرآن بقلوب كلها شوق للعبادة وهمة لاستغلال أوقاته الاستغلال الأمثل* 
*
*
*اللهم -أعنا فيه على صيامه وقيامه- …ووفقنا لطاعتك واجعلنا من العتقاء من النار ووالدينا وذرياتنا واحبابنا والمسلمين*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*منقول*

----------

